# I am going to be one irritable B*TCH for a while..



## krisskis (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, i finally took the plunge. Smoked my last cig before bed last night and then slapped a nicotine patch on this morning. 18 hours and counting...

I wonder how long before i commit murder in my house....

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

GOOD for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As a Health care  professional You KNOW the downside of smoking . You feel better , look better and you''l not have teh damn odor in your house on your clothes and in your vehicle and Thank of the $$$$$$$ you'll save to buy SKI CRAP WITH 

Keep your focus --it is a bitch for awhile  BUT Believe me teh rewards are there  I quit a 2 pack a day habit also smoked a pipe and CIGARS  Quit in 1975 and haven't been back 

YOU GO GIRL


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck and I sincerely applaud you and your efforts!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> GOOD for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As a Health care  professional You KNOW the downside of smoking . You feel better , look better and you''l not have teh damn odor in your house on your clothes and in your vehicle and Thank of the $$$$$$$ you'll save to buy SKI CRAP WITH
> 
> Keep your focus --it is a bitch for awhile  BUT Believe me teh rewards are there  I quit a 2 pack a day habit also smoked a pipe and CIGARS  Quit in 1975 and haven't been back
> 
> YOU GO GIRL



I know, i know...nurses are the worst. All of my friends who are nurses smoke. Going to be hard when i hang out with them. 

I dont smoke in my house or car...at least if the kids are with me. So thats a good thing about the odor. I am planning on putting the $7.00+ that i usually spend a day on cigs in a jar...so i can buy a nice little treat for me


----------



## andyzee (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been smoke free for three years now, Good Luck! 

Oh, I do now have an addiction to gum


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Husband should be happy to receive the benefits of the replacement oral fixation....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I've been smoke free for three years now, Good Luck!
> 
> Oh, I do now have an addiction to gum



I'd hope based on your recent weekend picking adventures that blueberries is also on your list of addictions!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

krisskis said:


> I know, i know...nurses are the worst. All of my friends who are nurses smoke.
> 
> TRUE DAT-- just kiddin  nurses have my utmost respect and gratitude -- ONE BITCH of a Job having to deal with Monstrous egos -- my hats off to ya
> 
> ...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck and Kudos for a huge undertaking!

A tiny story about  a friend who quit.
His wife told him he could afford to buy a new Dirtbike every year if he quit smoking.
He denied it, until she gave him the actual figures, considering 2 pack a day habit.
It figured out to be almost 4,000.00/year!!!
He quit cold turkey, bought a new bike and was a complete ass to live with for about 6 months.
Today, he can't stand smoke and can't believe he ever smoked.
Gotta love motivation from the pocket book and passion for a sport.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2008)

WAY TO GO!!!!!!!  Any time you're feeling frustrated or wavering, just get on here and post.  We'll support you!



Marc said:


> Husband should be happy to receive the benefits of the replacement oral fixation....


:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> krisskis said:
> 
> 
> > I know, i know...nurses are the worst. All of my friends who are nurses smoke.
> ...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck, and if you stumble, get up and keep trying. It's a bitch, especially if you actually "enjoy" smoking the way I do. I was all set to try again this week and the best I could do is cut back. Spineless addict is what I am.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good luck, and if you stumble, get up and keep trying. It's a bitch, especially if you actually "enjoy" smoking the way I do. I was all set to try again this week and the best I could do is cut back. Spineless addict is what I am.



 You ARE NOT Spineless you are a MOGUL  or Moe Ghoul a commodity tradin maven  u CAN conquer this sumbitch  - now go and Get Crackin Moester !!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 8, 2008)

> I am going to be one irritable B*TCH for a while..



So what would you call yourself when you were happy??:blink:

























j/k:beer:


----------



## krisskis (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Husband should be happy to receive the benefits of the replacement oral fixation....




Ewwwww


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> You ARE NOT Spineless you are a MOGUL  or Moe Ghoul a commodity tradin maven  u CAN conquer this sumbitch  - now go and Get Crackin Moester !!



Nuthin like a good smoke after a good trade.........or a bad one...........or no trade.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 8, 2008)

severine said:


> WAY TO GO!!!!!!!  Any time you're feeling frustrated or wavering, just get on here and post.  We'll support you!
> 
> :lol:




That i will!! Thanks guys!!

Im actually on the phone with a friend of mine...whos a nurse also and is presently smoking as we speak...bastard!!...anyway...he thinks the patches im using are too strong for me..i have been nauseous all day and feel like shit. I thinking of running out and getting a lower dose. But, now he wants to go clubbing tonight or tomorrow and im thinking it may not be a good idea to be around others who smoke and alcohol...i have crappy willpower!!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 8, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So what would you call yourself when you were happy??:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a miserable bitch!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

krisskis said:


> That i will!! Thanks guys!!
> 
> Im actually on the phone with a friend of mine...whos a nurse also and is presently smoking as we speak...bastard!!...anyway...he thinks the patches im using are too strong for me..i have been nauseous all day and feel like shit. I thinking of running out and getting a lower dose. But, now he wants to go clubbing tonight or tomorrow and im thinking it may not be a good idea to be around others who smoke and alcohol...i have crappy willpower!!



Uh, you can pretty much kiss off barhopping and going out drinking for the foreseeable future. When in doubt, get in bed.


----------



## krisskis (Jul 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Good luck, and if you stumble, get up and keep trying. It's a bitch, especially if you actually "enjoy" smoking the way I do. I was all set to try again this week and the best I could do is cut back. Spineless addict is what I am.




Thanks for your support! I do enjoy it. But when i have tried to quit in the past i notice that when im aggravated and people are pissing me off is when i get the craving. I know i can do it <i think>. I quit both times i was preggers and then for about 8 months after i had them when i was nursing...so i know i can do about 17 months and that was cold turkey. I also quit when my dad got sick with lung cancer and i watched him die a long and painful death over the course of a year. But the stress of that and shit i had going on with my mother and my marriage made me go back about a month after he passed away and that was over 7 years ago. I havent really been motivated to quit again until recently. I noticed myself getting more and more out of breath...especially when skiing and walking up stairs with laundry and shit. And to top it off...i am asthmatic...not a really bad one but enough to have to reach for the inhaler at times especially in the winter.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Next time your stressed or insanely frustrated... and feel like you're going to burst, just drop and do as many push ups as fast as you can, until you're physically exhausted.  Takes the stress right out of me.  I have had some strange looks at work because of it though.


----------



## jack97 (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the hardest things I did and I feel great knowing I did quit the habit. 

The thing that kept me going was reminding myself that the tobacco company is owning me via the addiction they set, only way to stop that is to quit.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2008)

As for the oral fixation............try a sports bottle.
No experience here, but one of the tips my friend used was replacing a smoke with water from a sports bottle.
The theory is two fold.
Replaces the oral fix
Hydration is a good thing and help your body to recover from oxygen deprivation.


----------



## Paul (Jul 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> As for the oral fixation............try a sports bottle.
> No experience here, but one of the tips my friend used was replacing a smoke with water from a sports bottle.
> The theory is two fold.
> Replaces the oral fix
> Hydration is a good thing and help your body to recover from oxygen deprivation.



Helps keep you from eating as well. Which is why many people go back.

10 years smoke-free, after 12 years of 2-3 pack of unfiltereds a day.


----------



## playoutside (Jul 8, 2008)

Good for you!
Be strong.
Take it a day at a time and count each and every day as a victory!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Congrats!  Keep with it!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Stay strong Kris~~~~~!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

She's weak, she won't make it.






What? This thread needs at least one antagonist.  Just in case Kris responds well to that kind of thing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> She's weak, she won't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remind me when I decide to quit not to post about it here in AZ.  I'm sure you'd figure a way to send me a virtual ash tray :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## ski9 (Jul 9, 2008)

Smoking doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Camel non-filtered are 5.80/pk because they are "premium" tobacco, roflmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krisskis (Jul 10, 2008)

You guys are just evil. 

I went to the club last night and a had a few cocktails. That was harder than hell. I did have about 4 drags from my friends, but it didnt even taste good. I didnt go out to the "smoking area" again. Fresh patch on, a bit hungover. Im going back to bed.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

And today is a new day!!!  Enjoy sleeping off the hangover.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

The other night at the bar I got blunted off a Marlboro light..


----------



## dmc (Jul 19, 2008)

I smoke a nice Cuban cigar the other night...  It was tasty..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Husband should be happy to receive the benefits of the replacement oral fixation....



ahahaha


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The other night at the bar I got blunted off a Marlboro light..



I thought you never smoked butts?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 19, 2008)

*activities will make it easier...*

Developing a routine of either hiking, paddling, or cycling/MTBing will get the endorphins flowing...out in the fresh air!  That'll kill the indoor nicotine cravings....just takes a little time...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 19, 2008)

K-- Stay Strong -- like BB suggests take up some OTHER outside activity to trick your Mind and eliminate the craving


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought you never smoked butts?



The girl I was with smokes when she drinks and she offered me one...I probably smoke about 8 cigarettes per year.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck Kris.  It's a tough thing to do.  Quitnet.com helped me a lot on my first few quits.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Good luck Kris.  It's a tough thing to do.  Quitnet.com helped me a lot on my first few quits.



Ive been logging into Quitnet everyday. Its nice to see my stats.

My Stats: 
Your Quit Date is:  7/8/2008 10:00:00 AM 

Time Smoke-Free: 23 days, 15 hours, 31 minutes and 39 seconds      

Cigarettes NOT smoked: 591  

Lifetime Saved:  4 days, 12 hours  

Money Saved: $150.00   

My Med Plan: 
Nicotine Patch 

I have to say that i have been having a tough time in recent days. went to a concert the other night at Jones Beach and did a bit of tailgating...anyway after a beer...or 3...i wanted one sooooo bad. My son was with me and threatened to tell everyone if i did...LOL...Good boy!!


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 1, 2008)

I guess you're gonna have to quite drinking too...


----------



## severine (Aug 1, 2008)

Cool program to keep track.

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!  Every minute you don't smoke makes a difference!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 1, 2008)

Good going, Kris. My dad's 73 and hasn't smoked in 30 years. He still has cravings when he smells a cig or pipe.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats..I smoked a Camel light yesterday at the bar and it was so GOOOOOOOOOD....


----------



## andyzee (Aug 2, 2008)

*Doing good Kris, keep it up!*

Below are my stats and since me and my wife quit at the same time and smoked the same amount you could double the money saved. Like the stats on this site, kind of helps you realize how much money and health you waste by smoking.

My Stats:                          
                                                                  Your *Quit Date* is:                          8/11/2005 6:00:00 PM                                                                                                                                                                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Time *Smoke-Free:*                      1086 days, 15 hours, 50 minutes and 49 seconds                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Cigarettes *NOT* smoked: *                     32600                                          *



*
Lifetime Saved*:                                                                8 months, 9 days                                                                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Money Saved:*                                                               $4,565.40


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

I almost wish that I smoked, so that I could quit and save all that money....


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I almost wish that I smoked, so that I could quit and save all that money....


[trekducking]You could quit alcohol and drink tap water [/trekducking]


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> [trekducking]You could quit alcohol and drink tap water [/trekducking]



I actuallt rarely drink ,but when I do I like to go all out.. :lol:

Most of what I drink in a normal day is filtered tap water, so  to you!


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

Yup, we drink pretty rarely around here.  The last time was...4th of July weekend.  The last time before that was... at A-basin for me.  Eating... well, we could save some money there.  

Kris, again, WAY TO GO, GIRL!!!!!!!!  You are doing great!!!!


----------



## krisskis (Aug 3, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> I guess you're gonna have to quite drinking too...



Oh hell no. Nope. No way.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats..I smoked a Camel light yesterday at the bar and it was so GOOOOOOOOOD....



Smart ass.


----------



## krisskis (Aug 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup, we drink pretty rarely around here.  The last time was...4th of July weekend.  The last time before that was... at A-basin for me.  Eating... well, we could save some money there.
> 
> Kris, again, WAY TO GO, GIRL!!!!!!!!  You are doing great!!!!



Oh hell i could save alot of money too by not eating...LOL. Or feeding my growing teens.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 16, 2008)

How you doing Kris. Hope you're still smoke free!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

Stay strong Kris u can do it


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Off to buy a cartoon of smokes...not!!!!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe she quit, maybe she didn't.  I wish Kris the best, either way.  I've battled cigarettes for years.  I've finally gotten to the point where I'll smoke a few cigs when I drink.  I actually smoked a shit load when Bob and I went to that music festival.  Was able to stop the day I got home.  It is what it is.  I may start rolling my cigs when I drink so I'm a bit more mindful of each one.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Maybe she quit, maybe she didn't.  I wish Kris the best, either way.  I've battled cigarettes for years.  I've finally gotten to the point where I'll smoke a few cigs when I drink.  I actually smoked a shit load when Bob and I went to that music festival.  Was able to stop the day I got home.  It is what it is.  I may start rolling my cigs when I drink so I'm a bit more mindful of each one.




Wus!

Your *Quit Date* is:                          8/11/2005 6:00:00 PM                                                                                                                                                                             
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Time *Smoke-Free:*                      1133 days, 3 hours, 14 minutes and 31 seconds                                                                                                                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                                                                                                                                                                                            Cigarettes *NOT* smoked: *                     33994                                          *



*
Lifetime Saved*:                                                                8 months, 19 days, 16 hours                                                                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Money Saved:*                                                               $4,758.60


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2008)

Yikes, according to Zee's pic, if Kris kept smoking, she'd grow a Peener!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah, and that foot looks fine, a good pedicure and some Robitussin'll fix that right up. Hang in there Kris, if ya stumbled, get up and keep going.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Yikes, according to Zee's pic, if Kris kept smoking, she'd grow a Peener!!!



ahahahahahahahhaa


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice stats Andyzee.  Quitting was one of the best things I have ever done.  I don't miss it at all.

Your Quit Date is:   4/21/2002 10:30:00 PM
Time Smoke-Free: 2341 days, 37 minutes and 53 seconds 	 
Cigarettes NOT smoked: 58526
Lifetime Saved:  14 months, 27 days, 1 hour
Money Saved: $15,362.81


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice stats Andyzee.  Quitting was one of the best things I have ever done.  I don't miss it at all.
> 
> Your Quit Date is:   4/21/2002 10:30:00 PM
> Time Smoke-Free: 2341 days, 37 minutes and 53 seconds
> ...



Nice!


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 17, 2008)

it's amazing how quickly those numbers add up


----------



## krisskis (Sep 18, 2008)

andyzee said:


> How you doing Kris. Hope you're still smoke free!



I dont want to talk about it :-(


----------



## krisskis (Sep 18, 2008)

Went out to Fire Island on Labor Day weekend and lit up while drinking...not good. Im smoking everyday again, but cutting down especially at work...its getting cold again to be outside. Im also working out more. I dont want to be huffing and puffing while skiing.

Im trying...anyone who smokes/smoked knows what its like to quit. Just bought a new box of patches. I ran out....and i gave in >:-(


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Went out to Fire Island on Labor Day weekend and lit up while drinking...not good. Im smoking everyday again, but cutting down especially at work...its getting cold again to be outside. Im also working out more. I dont want to be huffing and puffing while skiing.
> 
> Im trying...anyone who smokes/smoked knows what its like to quit. Just bought a new box of patches. I ran out....and i gave in >:-(


 ((HUGS))  You'll get there!!!  I have never smoked, but I've seen my parents go through struggles to quit.  My mom had quit for 15 years before she returned to it at a stressful time in her life several years ago (and continues to smoke to this day ).  My father had a heart attack in 2005, was told the cigs were worse for him than anything he ate... he quit for several months after they revived him (yes, he was technically dead and had to be revived...twice).  But being around my mom and others who smoke wore on him and he's back at it. :angry:  It's hard to watch the ones you love destroy themselves.

Think of your kids.  You want to see them grow up and have families of their own, right?  Drop the cigs now!!!  You can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

Took me 3 times to actually quit for good, You have to want to do it for yourself. First 2 times it was to get girlfriend/family off my back and it didn't last for more than a month or two, last time I did it for myself and haven't smoked since 10/2002.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 18, 2008)

I used Zyban to help me quit.  I tried to quit 4 time over a span of 3 years.  Talk to your Dr to see if that might be a good option for you.  It was pretty expensive, at the time, it cost me just over what I was paying for smokes anyhow but each time, it was totally effective.  Zyban will help you kick your physical dependency on nicotine, it's up to you to break the mental dependencies.  I also found it very helpful to chat with others who were going through the same hell I was, as well as those who had quit longer.  Also drinking lots of water helped.

Use some of the other resources on Quitnet and drink lots of water.  The stats are a major motivator though.  The road to being smoke free is long and a very steep up hill climb.  There were times for me, when I couldn't imagine how I'd make it.  Looking backwards, I realize it wasn't so bad.  You can do it!


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2008)

According to Mitch Hedburg, stopping smoking is as hard as it is to start flossing.  I'm inclined to agree, even though I've never smoked a cig.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> According to Mitch Hedburg, stopping smoking is as hard as it is to start flossing.  I'm inclined to agree, even though I've never smoked a cig.



Isn't flossing easy...I really feel that marijuana is a good substitute for Tobacco/Nicotene..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> According to Mitch Hedburg, stopping smoking is as hard as it is to start flossing.  I'm inclined to agree, even though I've never smoked a cig.



I tried flossing with a cig in my mouth, he's right.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Went out to Fire Island on Labor Day weekend and lit up while drinking...not good. Im smoking everyday again, but cutting down especially at work...its getting cold again to be outside. Im also working out more. I dont want to be huffing and puffing while skiing.
> 
> Im trying...anyone who smokes/smoked knows what its like to quit. Just bought a new box of patches. I ran out....and i gave in >:-(




I once quit for 9 years and then started again. Hopefully I learned from my experience and will stay smoke free. One thing I do know, forget the cutting back, cold turkey is the only way to go. Try it again.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> According to Mitch Hedburg, stopping smoking is as hard as it is to start flossing.  I'm inclined to agree, even though I've never smoked a cig.



Oh, don't bother flossing, it's really bad for business in my line of work!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't flossing easy...I really feel that marijuana is a good substitute for Tobacco/Nicotene..



only time I quit for an extended period (3 months) involved copious amounts of fruit from the doolittle tree. that was in college though with limited responsibilities.....don't have that option these days.

....need to make another run at it soon.  I've gotten my butt of the couch and working out four days a week, quittin' cigs is the next step towards where I want to be health wise.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oh, don't bother flossing, it's really bad for business in my line of work!



My dad's a retired Oral Surgeon.  Other than from a hygenist, I've never flossed a day in my life.  Until my last checkup a few months ago, I'd only ever had one cavity.  Those daily flouride pills growing up were like an anti-cavity superpower.  When I was a kid, my dad led a crusade to add flouride to the water supply and the wingnuts shot it down with letters to the editor about dumping poison in the water supply.  Unfortunately, at age 50 I've put enough wear on my teeth that I'm starting to get some decay.  It's like needing reading glasses.  I can deal with it but it's certainly a change.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Geoff said:


> My dad's a retired Oral Surgeon.  Other than from a hygenist, I've never flossed a day in my life.  Until my last checkup a few months ago, I'd only ever had one cavity.  Those daily flouride pills growing up were like an anti-cavity superpower.  When I was a kid, my dad led a crusade to add flouride to the water supply and the wingnuts shot it down with letters to the editor about dumping poison in the water supply.  Unfortunately, at age 50 I've put enough wear on my teeth that I'm starting to get some decay.  It's like needing reading glasses.  I can deal with it but it's certainly a change.



Those same basic anti-fluoride wing-nuts are still out there today .  And in-spite of what almost 50 years of fluoridation research shows with respect to decay prevention and it's SAFETY, they still get a rather passionate(albeit gullable) crowd who likes to argue with science 

As I like to put it to what is stereotypically a home schooling mother of about 6 kids when she refuses fluoride treatments for her kids and asks me what the consequences might be,  my answer "you'll likely be paying me more $$ for fillings for your kids in the coming years"


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Those same basic anti-fluoride wing-nuts are still out there today .  And in-spite of what almost 50 years of fluoridation research shows with respect to decay prevention and it's SAFETY, they still get a rather passionate(albeit gullable) crowd who likes to argue with science
> 
> As I like to put it to what is stereotypically a home schooling mother of about 6 kids when she refuses fluoride treatments for her kids and asks me what the consequences might be,  my answer "you'll likely be paying me more $$ for fillings for your kids in the coming years"



You should suggest that she draw a pentagram on her kitchen floor with a sharpie, put lit candles at the points, and put the kid in the middle.  Crystals and shaman chants are equally effective.

I'm always blown away by people who completely reject all the data collected by medical science.  Of course, medical science also perpetuates some myths that are mind boggling.  The whole AHA heart healthy diet thing is based on junk science since it's been proven that there's no correlation between dietary cholesterol and blood cholesterol.  It's really junk carbs, obesity, and lack of exercise that cause the diabetes and heart disease issues.  The AHA diet is only useful in that it's low enough in calories that you'll probably lose some weight.  The AHA doesn't say a word about glycemic index and the data shows that having your insulin level jump all over the place from eating simple carbs correlates pretty well to heart disease.


----------



## Marc (Sep 19, 2008)

Geoff said:


> You should suggest that she draw a pentagram on her kitchen floor with a sharpie, put lit candles at the points, and put the kid in the middle.  Crystals and shaman chants are equally effective.
> 
> I'm always blown away by people who completely reject all the data collected by medical science.  Of course, medical science also perpetuates some myths that are mind boggling.  The whole AHA heart healthy diet thing is based on junk science since it's been proven that there's no correlation between dietary cholesterol and blood cholesterol.  It's really junk carbs, obesity, and lack of exercise that cause the diabetes and heart disease issues.  The AHA diet is only useful in that it's low enough in calories that you'll probably lose some weight.  The AHA doesn't say a word about glycemic index and the data shows that having your insulin level jump all over the place from eating simple carbs correlates pretty well to heart disease.



Saturated fats, especially trans fats fit in there somehow as well.  I agree about the dietary cholesterol though.

/Loves eggs.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Saturated fats, especially trans fats fit in there somehow as well.  I agree about the dietary cholesterol though.
> 
> /Loves eggs.



There's nothing wrong with saturated fat as long as you're getting enough exercise to burn off all the calories you put in your mouth.  Transfats are bad because the chemical process to partially hydrogenate vegetable oil strips it of any nutritional value.  Your body can't produce certain essential fatty acids.  If you're eating transfats, your body will still crave fatty food since you aren't getting those fatty acids.  When you combine that with the insulin level spikes from junk carbs that also make you crave food, it's a sure-fire path to obesity.

If you're at your proper weight, you can eat all the eggs you want.  As a fat bast'd, I mostly eat eggwhites because I don't need the calories.  Eggs are a great protein source.  A cup of eggs is ~ 30 grams of protein.  Egg whites are ~ 25 grams of protein and only ~220 calories.  I eat a spinach & salsa omelet made from store brand eggbeaters most mornings.

I guess this all relates to a quit smoking thread.  Most people who quit smoking end up battling a weight problem afterwards.  It certainly happened with me when I quit in 1989.  I wish I'd understood the benefits of complex carbs and lean protein sources sooner.  I've lost 85 pounds in the last 13 months and I did it by changing my exercise level and what I put in my mouth, not by going hungry.


----------



## Marc (Sep 19, 2008)

Geoff said:


> There's nothing wrong with saturated fat as long as you're getting enough exercise to burn off all the calories you put in your mouth.  Transfats are bad because the chemical process to partially hydrogenate vegetable oil strips it of any nutritional value.  Your body can't produce certain essential fatty acids.  If you're eating transfats, your body will still crave fatty food since you aren't getting those fatty acids.  When you combine that with the insulin level spikes from junk carbs that also make you crave food, it's a sure-fire path to obesity.
> 
> If you're at your proper weight, you can eat all the eggs you want.  As a fat bast'd, I mostly eat eggwhites because I don't need the calories.  Eggs are a great protein source.  A cup of eggs is ~ 30 grams of protein.  Egg whites are ~ 25 grams of protein and only ~220 calories.  I eat a spinach & salsa omelet made from store brand eggbeaters most mornings.
> 
> I guess this all relates to a quit smoking thread.  Most people who quit smoking end up battling a weight problem afterwards.  It certainly happened with me when I quit in 1989.  I wish I'd understood the benefits of complex carbs and lean protein sources sooner.  I've lost 85 pounds in the last 13 months and I did it by changing my exercise level and what I put in my mouth, not by going hungry.




Eggs are a great source of protein (because it's a complete source of protein) but the yolk is packed fulla good vitamins besides the calories.

I still see a lot of stuff linking some types of saturated fats to LDL production.  Mostly animal (except fish) and dairy.  I try to get the fatty acids through extra virgin olive oil (which I cook with almost exclusively, except the occasional canola oil for frying and sesame oil for eastern stuff) and other vegetable/plant fats and fish.

Although I don't eat nearly as much fish as I would like to because there's not one single good fishmonger left around my area and all the super markets (including Big Y, Price Choppa and Stop and Rob) all sell foul smelling several day old crap.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 19, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Went out to Fire Island on Labor Day weekend and lit up while drinking...not good. Im smoking everyday again, but cutting down especially at work...its getting cold again to be outside. Im also working out more. I dont want to be huffing and puffing while skiing.
> 
> Im trying...anyone who smokes/smoked knows what its like to quit. Just bought a new box of patches. I ran out....and i gave in >:-(




Did you get your free patches from the NY State smokers quit line?  You get I think its a two month supply.  Thats 100 beans.  

Yeah I tried quitting and was not successful.  Take care of the huffing and puffing issue by running 5 days per week.   Light up right before i start up and grab a smoke as soon as I am done.  Am certain i would be much stonger if I did not smoke.  It is fund in a wierd way to go out and do things stamina wise that non smokers can not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> It is fund in a wierd way to go out and do things stamina wise that non smokers can not.



If you don't mind me asking, how old are you?  I used to be the same way in regards to having the stamina to do things most smokers could not in my early 20's, now in my early 30's.....not so much


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Wus!
> 
> Your *Quit Date* is:                          8/11/2005 6:00:00 PM
> 
> ...



NJ still paying for Quitnet premium?  I've been thrown off that site a few times.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

how is the non-smoking going for everybody??  I had a tasty menthol last night at the bar..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> how is the non-smoking going for everybody??  I had a tasty menthol last night at the bar..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



lol


----------

